# Look At This Gorgeous Map For The One Ring 2E!



## Matchstick (Oct 17, 2019)

Wow, I wonder if that'll be for sale separately.


----------



## Randomthoughts (Oct 17, 2019)

They’re gorgeous! I really love maps. I’m prepping to start a TOR campaign but I’m waiting for 2e to come out. Can’t wait!


----------



## SMHWorlds (Oct 17, 2019)

I imagine they could do some stuff on redbubble (or whatever site) and I would definitely look into those. Great maps.


----------



## Ringtail (Oct 17, 2019)

Matchstick said:


> Wow, I wonder if that'll be for sale separately.



Cubicle 7 is really great about including their maps either as separate files or allowing you to extract a high res version from the book. I'm sure there will be a physical one for sale as well as the files included with the PDF if The One Ring and WArhammer Fantasy Roleplay 4e are anything to go off of.


----------



## LordEntrails (Oct 17, 2019)

Matchstick said:


> Wow, I wonder if that'll be for sale separately.



I believe Jared has his own webstore. Depends on the license he has with Cubicle 7, but as @Ringtail said, they usually make them available too.


----------



## ART! (Oct 17, 2019)

Those.
Are amazing.


----------



## Garthanos (Oct 17, 2019)

I want it for my wall!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrub (Oct 17, 2019)

/takemymoneygif


----------



## DWChancellor (Oct 18, 2019)

Really odd map.  I wonder how it looks in person.

Highly detailed and contrasting regions in a few spots, lightly detail parchment style for most of the rest.  Doesn't seem like it can quite decide between colorful, sketching, and cartoon.  A lot of details are hard to read from being crammed together.  And then these huge character sketches (relatively).

Might look great on a wall but on my screen is just looks... busy.  But also empty.


----------



## pogre (Oct 18, 2019)

I could tell it was one of Blando's maps as soon as I saw it. His style is something I like a lot, but the chief complaint against it is what @DWChancellor mentioned - they tend to be busy.


----------



## vpuigdoller (Oct 18, 2019)

They are a thing of beauty!


----------



## DWChancellor (Oct 18, 2019)

pogre said:


> I could tell it was one of Blando's maps as soon as I saw it. His style is something I like a lot, but the chief complaint against it is what @DWChancellor mentioned - they tend to be busy.




I've seen (and like) a fair number of Blando's maps and this one sticks out for me in that it feels visually unbalanced in a way he doesn't typically do.  Obviously LOTR maps are tricky because Tolkien left a lot of blank space.

I'll say we definitely have a copy of Blando's map-making book at home!


----------



## mykesfree (Oct 18, 2019)

DWChancellor said:


> Really odd map.  I wonder how it looks in person.
> 
> Highly detailed and contrasting regions in a few spots, lightly detail parchment style for most of the rest.  Doesn't seem like it can quite decide between colorful, sketching, and cartoon.  A lot of details are hard to read from being crammed together.  And then these huge character sketches (relatively).
> 
> Might look great on a wall but on my screen is just looks... busy.  But also empty.




Most of Middle-earth is pretty empty.  IRC, there was a flood and plagues before the Hobbit in the past, so there is not much civilization.    I know we tend to think of Middle-earth as this lush mostly filled out world, but when you see it on a map, it is kind of post civilization setting.


----------



## Hurin88 (Oct 18, 2019)

I don't think it makes that much sense to make Gondor so much greener than everywhere else.


----------



## DWChancellor (Oct 18, 2019)

mykesfree said:


> Most of Middle-earth is pretty empty.  IRC, there was a flood and plagues before the Hobbit in the past, so there is not much civilization.    I know we tend to think of Middle-earth as this lush mostly filled out world, but when you see it on a map, it is kind of post civilization setting.




Well, yeah, most of Middle Earth is a wasteland.  The Northern Kingdoms fell.  Gondor is a shell with raiders running up and down its coastline.  But that still leaves an interesting artistic choice to color in the areas where something has been written about in the 3rd Age and leave the rest so visually fallow.  Not merely boring or dull colored but in desert colors when contrasted with the detailed regions.  I'd love an interview about this map!


----------



## doctorhook (Oct 19, 2019)

Blando definitely makes better art maps than battlemaps (he has a tendency to clutter and stylize them waaay too much). This looks pretty great though!


----------



## mykesfree (Oct 19, 2019)

Hurin88 said:


> I don't think it makes that much sense to make Gondor so much greener than everywhere else.




I think Gondor looks less green than the Mirkwood or the Shire.  Also if you look at the detailed maps you can tell there are different types of Fauna in the different lands., which is very cool as well


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Oct 21, 2019)

It's true, Tolkien was very biased towards certain parts of the world, filling them in with lots of detail. Harad, Rhun, Khand, and most of the land south of the Shire - blank.

The mapmaker is working with what Tolkien provided.


----------

